# New 5D3 Firmware Spotted!!!!!!!



## HaroldRJohnson (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey,
So I've been combing through videos from NAB2013, and if you watch this video about Atomos from Newsshooter.com, they reveal that the new firmware is live on the 5D3 at their booth!

https://vimeo.com/63722639

Looks pretty exciting - he seems to be monitoring over HDMI and on the Ninja at the same time!

Cheers!


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice find. The guy says 1.2; skippers go ahead around 3:27. 

OT. I like how easily replaceable the hard disk is on that ninja blade.


----------



## sach100 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good news indeed. Thanks for sharing

Even though Ninja is slightly out of my current budget but boy it's an interesting new (/improved) product!


----------



## FocalFury (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally! Been waiting for this ever since it was announced. Thanks for sharing the find.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

CR Guy was at NAB and looking for it, I e-mailed him to check it out.


----------



## RGF (Apr 10, 2013)

wonder if the new firmware will have anything for still photographers. Canon seems (perhaps correctly) to focus on videographers.


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 10, 2013)

Atomos page says Canon won't ship the firmware until May.
http://www.atomos.com/whats-new/

Price drop for the Ninja make it look very interesting. Ability to use spinning discs makes the TCO a better deal than the Black magic unit.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Won't be long now! 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> Atomos page says Canon won't ship the firmware until May.
> http://www.atomos.com/whats-new/


People claim to be already seeing it in new 5D MK III's.


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Atomos page says Canon won't ship the firmware until May.
> ...


Link? Atomos guy descibed the firmware he has as Beta. If the firmware really is RTM and NAB is running don't you think that Canon would announce that it is shipping?


----------



## JasonATL (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting (to me) tidbits in the video, none of which is really surprising
- Embedded timecode
- 8-bit 4:2:2

I'm looking forward to getting the new firmware and trying it out on my wife's 5D3 and my Hyperdeck Shuttle. But, now that I have my BMCC, I'm not sure I'll ever shoot video with a Canon DSLR again, especially not after the Pocket Cam version is released.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 10, 2013)

HaroldRJohnson said:


> Hey,
> So I've been combing through videos from NAB2013, and if you watch this video about Atomos from Newsshooter.com, they reveal that the new firmware is live on the 5D3 at their booth!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/63722639
> ...



sweet!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 10, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> Atomos page says Canon won't ship the firmware until May.
> http://www.atomos.com/whats-new/
> 
> Price drop for the Ninja make it look very interesting. Ability to use spinning discs makes the TCO a better deal than the Black magic unit.



damn, i pre-bought the Ninja2 way back when thinking ML would make it usable but it didn't and now they dropped the price a lot on it by the time it is actually going to be usable  and if it turns out that the difference isn't enough to make it worth it then I will take a bath selling it used 

awesome for eveyone else though hah
heh


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 10, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Atomos page says Canon won't ship the firmware until May.
> ...



The Atomos guys seem to want to take care of thier early adapters, try hitting them up for some free stuff. If you are interested in selling yours send me a PM with what you have and what you want.


----------



## chriszs (Apr 10, 2013)

There is already a announcement at the canon website

According to Canon germany http://www.canon.de/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?faqtcmuri=tcm:83-1030515&page=1&type=important

the new firmware will fix the focus problem on the 5Dm3 and 1Dx.
(When using the af assist beam with a speedlite flash the focus is slower than on the 5dm2 or 1dm4

the firmware for the 5dm3 is planned to be released at the end of april
and for the 1dx its planned to released at the end of may

no other updates / bugfixes / or new functions are announced


----------



## thornie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow that Blade device looks amazing. I've been looking for a small EVF type monitor that displays a WFM for a while. Couple that with the fact it's a full featured external recorder, I'm really floored by it. I have a feeling my zaucto EVF pro will find itself on ebay very soon.

I guess that means clean HDMI is confirmed for the new 5d firmware.


----------



## HaroldRJohnson (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is another person using the 5D3 with the new firmware!!!

https://vimeo.com/63720954


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope that none of you have high expectations for recording with the 5D3/external recorder, in my experience it's always a disappointment. The only DSLR I've ever seen show a noticeable improvement with an external recorder is the D800.


----------

